# Truma heater problems in a 2010 Kon-Tiki 669



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Where to start !! 

There is a problem that using the heater causes when the cooker is also using gas, it seems to me that the regulator system fitted to my van ( the type with the green button) is not FFP because when both are drawing gas the failsafe system fitted trips out and I have to get out on a cold dark night to reset it. This I have done on numerous occasions and a new regulator has not changed that .. I am now going to change the regulator for a different type (supplied by my dealer of course - I'm not daft). 

The other problem was that the main switch went to red as soon as it was switched on, it later transpires that this means that the heater knows of a fault and will not switch on ( as opposed to a red light due to flame failure /no gas). 

Guess what there is a fault finding "blinking code" under the connection cover on the heater its self, there is a sequence of 8 blinks then a gap then the 8 blinks again. Mine read ...-.-.- ie three short, one long, one short, one long, one short, one long, (are you keeping up) this means that the room sensor is faulty .. that makes perfect sense as the puppy chewed it up last trip out. 

But it does now mean that I know the existence and location of the blinking code. so I suppose I should thank her really . Just waiting for parts and we are off :roll: :roll:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi sorry I can not help with the electric problem, but we have a similar van with the gas fail safe system and we regularly use the gas for the heating when cooking even with the oven on without any problem. 

I would try for a warranty claim on the Truma regulator.

Richard...


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Richard , Thanks for reply, new part on it s way for electrical problem so no worries.. I got a replacement regulator last year under warranty and was it ok for Ireland then Disneyland Paris this year but no good in scotland last month. did'nt want to ask for another of the same if they are so hit and miss. 

I thought I would change tack and try a different type, we never had this much problem in past vans (been motorhoming 30+yrs) 

Sometimes it looks like change for changes sake, I know --- you can use the new type reg' when travelling but we don't tend to do that so it's of no benefit to be able to. yes -- I'll save the other one as a spare and leave it in the van when we change. which may be next year, although can't see anything better yet -- but will keep looking .

Regards Colin


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Mine has conked again - no electrical power to it.

Is it the fifth or sixth breakdown now? They are regular though!

Russell


----------

